# Adopted dog not eating yet



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Just wanted to throw this out there because I'm a new furbaby mom and perhaps a little nervous or being overly paranoid. We took in Maggie just last Sunday (approx 1yr old), so it hasn't been a full week yet. She showed a lot of stress and anxiety the first few days, whimpering/pacing, but she seems to be doing great now!! Very playful, energetic and all that but she's not really eating. She drinks a ton of water but hardly touches her food. Her previous owners fed her Pedigree Vitality so I've been giving her the same so I don't upset her stomach ..but she's eaten very very little. I had a big bowl set out but I've now taken it away and added only 2 cups of kibble so I can keep track of the actual amount she is eating. I know she's been through a lot and is still adjusting of course I'm just a little concerned and wondering if after nearly a week if this is still normal? << insert reassurance here please >> 

p.s I do plan on completely mining this forums diet info and will gladly switch up her food if there is something better I should be feeding!!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I would take up the bowl, and give her a set amount twice a day. Mine get 1&1/2 cups in the morning, and again at night. When she gets hungry, she will eat, and you will know how much she's eating. I would give her 15 minutes, and take the food up, wait til the next feeding. She has been to a vet to rule out any medical problems, I assume?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Assuming she is healthy, I agree with Golden Mum. She will eat when she's settled in, and gets hungry enough.
Also, she probably only needs 2 cups total in a day, so I wouldn't put that much in her bowl at once and just leave it down. 
Do you know if her previous owners left the food down for her? Dogs who have food left out all the time frequently take 10 days - 2 weeks to realize that it's not going to be there all the time, and to settle into a pattern of eating. Picky eating is LEARNED behavior, and leaving the food down is the best way to teach it real fast.
Remember that dogs are set up metabolically to eat once every 7-10 days. This eating twice a day stuff is something we humans have "inflicted on" them (and they love it!). So as long as she's healthy, no, you should not worry.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Is she eating anything? Will she eat human food? If she can eat human food, I would suspect she does not like the Pedigree Vitality and would consider switching immediately to a different food.

If she is eating say 2 cups of food a day when you monitor her intake, that may be enough for her size and activity level. You also would need to take into account any treats she is getting


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mich*



Mich said:


> Just wanted to throw this out there because I'm a new furbaby mom and perhaps a little nervous or being overly paranoid. We took in Maggie just last Sunday (approx 1yr old), so it hasn't been a full week yet. She showed a lot of stress and anxiety the first few days, whimpering/pacing, but she seems to be doing great now!! Very playful, energetic and all that but she's not really eating. She drinks a ton of water but hardly touches her food. Her previous owners fed her Pedigree Vitality so I've been giving her the same so I don't upset her stomach ..but she's eaten very very little. I had a big bowl set out but I've now taken it away and added only 2 cups of kibble so I can keep track of the actual amount she is eating. I know she's been through a lot and is still adjusting of course I'm just a little concerned and wondering if after nearly a week if this is still normal? << insert reassurance here please >>
> 
> p.s I do plan on completely mining this forums diet info and will gladly switch up her food if there is something better I should be feeding!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Have you had Maggie to the vet for a checkup, etc.?
Have you told the vet about her not eating much.
I would try putting some Pedigree meat canned food-a little-mixed in with her dry food and see if she will eat that.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Suggest trying her on something else, there are many reasons a dog may refuse a food they are given. Anxiety may contribute to loss/lack of appetite, but the food may not smell or taste right to the dog, or it may be causing digestive issues or making them feel unwell. 
Trust that she is telling the 'truth' and is really not happy with what is in her bowl.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

You might want to try hand-feeding her, too. It's a great way to bond with a new dog. It will take her a while to settle and trust that she is in a forever home so I'm guessing this is all part of her settling. But do have a vet look her over if you haven't yet. 

The price of entry to GRF is....photos of your dog! Welcome!


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

I haven been to see the vet yet, I didn't think there was a rush, I wanted her to settle for a few days (plus my vet and his wife are both fighting cancer which takes him out of the office a lot right now). I do have another good vet I can arrange to see. I'm feeding the pedigree vitality because that's what she has been fed for the past few months ..I added a tiny bit of shredded cheese on top to entice her and she ate a little. I'll try hand feeding, I'll maybe try a bit if wet mixed in with it as suggested as well. She still has a bowel movement every day (but they are fairly small) so she must be eating something but her food looks untouched and neither myself or my husband had actually seen her eat her kibble at all until now. 

I did post a few pics under the picture threat  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's very pretty. Best wishes for many years of Golden love. I bet she will settle in quickly.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Well she is gorgeous. I would try hand feeding her also. Certainly if she doesn't seem to eat I would try something wonderful like peanut butter or chicken or something that she might like. Poor puppy. She must be so confused.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

With my fosters that came out of horrible situations to include a couple of feral pups, I found they ate better when crated and the crate covered for privacy, some would only eat at night. As they grew in confidence & trust we would then start working on more "normal" eating schedules.

Please don't delay on the vet check, not to be an alarmist, but I've seen goldens surrendered to rescue with blockages that their previous owners were unaware of or failed to mention, thankfully despite the need for emergency surgery, all survived.


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

I was able to hand feed a bit and then mixed in a little wet food, about 2tbsp into 2c of kibble and she ate almost all of it!!!!!!! I'm very happy with that!! Why didn't I think of such simple tricks? Omg u guys must see this new parent brain syndrome a lot lol Maybe I was being paranoid or rushing her adjustment period, I just figured such a large dog should be eating at least enough for me to notice less in the bowl after nearly a week!! *relieved* The msgs have been left for my vet to have a check up done, get her record/chart started, get her shots up to date etc  thank u for all your suggestions!!!!!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just another word of advice....sometimes when dogs eat a lot (especially if there's some canned food mixed in) after not eating for a while, they can get some pretty nasty diarrhea. So if you see that, don't become alarmed. It sorts itself out in a couple of days usually.


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

I have no idea if she's ever had canned food and given her stressful situation I tried to be very very conservative with the wet  I measured another 2 cups of dry into her bowl and will watch to see how much she eats today. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mich*



Mich said:


> I was able to hand feed a bit and then mixed in a little wet food, about 2tbsp into 2c of kibble and she ate almost all of it!!!!!!! I'm very happy with that!! Why didn't I think of such simple tricks? Omg u guys must see this new parent brain syndrome a lot lol Maybe I was being paranoid or rushing her adjustment period, I just figured such a large dog should be eating at least enough for me to notice less in the bowl after nearly a week!! *relieved* The msgs have been left for my vet to have a check up done, get her record/chart started, get her shots up to date etc  thank u for all your suggestions!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The wet food has worked for me in the past, so I thought it might!! We feed our dogs twice a day, in morning and evening, 1 1/4 cups each time - So they each get 2 1/2 cups a day dry food. Tucker is 5 and Tonka is 4.


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> The wet food has worked for me in the past, so I thought it might!! We feed our dogs twice a day, in morning and evening, 1 1/4 cups each time - So they each get 2 1/2 cups a day dry food. Tucker is 5 and Tonka is 4.


Thank you I was thinking I should have asked how much approx I could expect an adult to eat!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Mich said:


> Thank you I was thinking I should have asked how much approx I could expect an adult to eat!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When you see the vet, ask him/her to evaluate the bone structure and height and give you an acceptable weight range. There are no firm guidelines in how much to feed an adult dog; the dig needs to be fed according to its needs (factoring in build, age and activity level). Also according to the calories in the food being fed. It may take a while to hit exactly the right feeding amount, but IMO the best way to decide is to keep your hands on your dog a lot to feel ribs, hips, etc. here is a good description of how to do that: Assessing your dog's body condition

And here is a chart you can print and keep handy if you want: http://raw4dogs.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/raw4dogs.ca-body-conditioning.jpg


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mich*



OutWest said:


> When you see the vet, ask him/her to evaluate the bone structure and height and give you an acceptable weight range. There are no firm guidelines in how much to feed an adult dog; the dig needs to be fed according to its needs (factoring in build, age and activity level). Also according to the calories in the food being fed. It may take a while to hit exactly the right feeding amount, but IMO the best way to decide is to keep your hands on your dog a lot to feel ribs, hips, etc. here is a good description of how to do that: Assessing your dog's body condition
> 
> And here is a chart you can print and keep handy if you want: http://raw4dogs.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/raw4dogs.ca-body-conditioning.jpg


Mich

I agree with Outwest and asking about acceptable weight etc., and some people feed 2 cups a day or maybe a little more. It does depend on a lot of things, including the calories.


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Absolutely!!! Thank you for the chart!!! I have a msg with my vet asking to get in asap. Yesterday to my horror while brushing her I noticed one of her ears had quite a bit of dried blood in it!!!!!!!!! But I never see her scratch it ...self induced maybe? Omg I hope so ...if I find out it was from the previous owners I'd loose my mind!!!! How can people treat animals like this? All my pets are rescues, my cat, a very I'll cared for iguana and a tortoise. All have rehabbed wonderfully and I'll feel so much better once Maggie is looked over by my vet!!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Mich said:


> Absolutely!!! Thank you for the chart!!! I have a msg with my vet asking to get in asap. Yesterday to my horror while brushing her I noticed one of her ears had *quite a bit of dried blood* in it!!!!!!!!! But I never see her scratch it ...self induced maybe?


More than could be caused by an ear infection? You said you had not, yet, had her checked out by your vet. You should have her ears checked-both of them-to rule out infection as well as to determine the cause of the blood.
If your vet is temporarily indisposed, perhaps you should take her to another vet for a check-up. I see you have a message in; if it is not returned right away, please call someone else.

NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mich*



NewfieMom said:


> More than could be caused by an ear infection? You said you had not, yet, had her checked out by your vet. You should have her ears checked-both of them-to rule out infection as well as to determine the cause of the blood.
> If your vet is temporarily indisposed, perhaps you should take her to another vet for a check-up. I see you have a message in; if it is not returned right away, please call someone else.
> 
> NewfieMom


Mich

Agree with Newfie Mom to have her checked out-could be ear infection.
Also, don't forget to have a Heartworm Test on the sweetie.
I, too, love rescues!!


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a back up vet appointment booked!!!!!!!! My vet and his wife are both cancer survivors, he's an amazing vet, the best! But now he's out of the office a lot. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Mich said:


> I have a back up vet appointment booked!!!!!!!!


That's great news. It is hard to let go of any doctor you have been with for a long time and trusted-and I hope that you do not have to let go of your old vet entirely-but you do need someone who is available on a daily basis. I am glad that you found that person!

NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mich*

So glad that you and your wife are survivors and glad she is going to the vet.
I gave you a pointer in your topic about fur everywhere!!


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Karen - my vet and his wife are survivors, not me  He drops everything and does house calls day and night, usually he is very reliable and he works very hard but they travel quite a lot out of town for tests and follow ups so I have backup 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Glad your girl is eating. I'm fostering a sweet thing right now, I've only had her for a few days, and she initially refused to eat. She was originally fed 3+ cups of Pedigree, per her previous owners, but when offered any Pedigree, she refused to eat it. I offered it for 20 minutes than took it away. By dinner time she was dancing for some kibble, but she wouldn't eat the pedigree still. So I just gave her my boy's regular (which is pro plan). She gobbled it up like nothing else. My girl weighs 60 lbs, so I've been feeding her 1 cup , 2 times a day (so a total of 2 cups a day). I figure, if my 73 lb, active boy is good on that amount, Ms. 60 lb waddle-bum should do great on it. 

Keep up the fantastic work! Thank you for taking her in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brave*

Ken and I feed Purina Pro Plan Savor, Shredded Chicken and Rice, Adult, to Tucker and Tonka-they are 5 and 4 years old, and they love it.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Good morning, Mich. I was just checking this thread. I hope things are calm. When will you be seeing the vet? I am thinking of you and Maggie!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mich*

Mich

Thinking of you and Maggie!


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys   

The one day I added the tiny bit of wet food and she ate nearly 2 cups of the Pedigree. The next day she didn’t eat anything at all so come dinner time I again added a bit of wet and she ate 1 cup.
I have a friend who feeds her pure bred blood hound a more premium food called Lifetime (I believe is what’s it’s called) and she gave me some to try. I tried to hand feed her a few pieces to see if she liked it but she just turned up her nose. So I mixed a cup full of the original kibble and the Lifetime (about 50/50 ratio) and then added a large tablespoon of wet chicken falv canned food and she ate the cup full. I did the same this morning and she ate 1 cup of the 50/50 + wet mix before I went to work. 
Vet appointment is tomorrow!!! I’ll be sure to grill him on what type of food they recommend, amount, etc and get her left ear checked out!! We were told she had her initial shots and was dewormed when originally bought from the breeder, which is likely coming from a breeder, but the recommend for the extra $40 I have them vaccinate her so they know she’s up to date and when I get her fixed (likely in the spring) I’ll have proof of vaccination.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Let us know*



Mich said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> The one day I added the tiny bit of wet food and she ate nearly 2 cups of the Pedigree. The next day she didn’t eat anything at all so come dinner time I again added a bit of wet and she ate 1 cup.
> I have a friend who feeds her pure bred blood hound a more premium food called Lifetime (I believe is what’s it’s called) and she gave me some to try. I tried to hand feed her a few pieces to see if she liked it but she just turned up her nose. So I mixed a cup full of the original kibble and the Lifetime (about 50/50 ratio) and then added a large tablespoon of wet chicken falv canned food and she ate the cup full. I did the same this morning and she ate 1 cup of the 50/50 + wet mix before I went to work.
> Vet appointment is tomorrow!!! I’ll be sure to grill him on what type of food they recommend, amount, etc and get her left ear checked out!! We were told she had her initial shots and was dewormed when originally bought from the breeder, which is likely coming from a breeder, but the recommend for the extra $40 I have them vaccinate her so they know she’s up to date and when I get her fixed (likely in the spring) I’ll have proof of vaccination.


Let us know how it goes!! I KNOW my vet said that dogs all love ID dog food-they sell at the vet-comes in a can and is VERY EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Checking in to see how the vet visit went, and if she's eating well yet... Hope all is well!


----------

